

Ask HN: Which One Is Better? Bootstrap or Material Design Lite? - illaigescheit


======
shogun21
Some components aren't present in MDL such as dialogs/modals.

The scaffolding grid system looks very similar, but just from browsing around
MDL, I prefer Bootstraps implementation. All of MDL's classes are prefixed, so
you could use both frameworks.

